# getting shows on and off Tivo



## dpickup (Feb 17, 2004)

as per other thread I now have a cachecard !

Using TY Studio I can transfer films off Tivo (for archving) but is there any way I can then copy them back again on Tivo at a later date ?

eg we record some "classic" childrens films that appear at Christmas, so I can now archive them, but when we want to watch them at a later date would rather either watch them direct from Tivo streamed from my NAS box or copy them back on to Tivo so can view them on the TV, rather than all crowding round the PC.

or is buring to DVD my only option ?

Thanks 
David


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

mfs_ftp is your friend


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

You would get a better Deal  asking that question elsewhere, you know...


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

google for nanvue


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

I use eTivo and mfs_ftp


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

I use a Tvix M6500 to play back any archived TiVo recordings (after having converted them to either .mpg or sometimes .mpg -> H264 .mkv files).

This has the advantage of using the Tvix to watch not just TiVo sourced stuff, but my ripped DVDs and Blu-Ray filmes, other assorted video files, all in one place, and keeps the TiVo free for current, transient stuff (helps that I then have a big fat NAS)

Matt


----------



## beastman (May 26, 2002)

cyril said:


> I use eTivo and mfs_ftp


last time I tried using this I couldn't get it running - any chance of pointing me to a tutorial?


----------



## ghstone (Apr 12, 2003)

etivo sounds interesting, i've googled for it, but the links in the forums are dead - prish.com ???? so does anyone have a kit I could have a copy of ?

Thanks,

Graham


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

The internet archive has it:

http://web.archive.org/web/20071222023843/http://prish.com/etivo/downloads_real.htm#EtiVoServer


----------



## ghstone (Apr 12, 2003)

Thanks Mike, probably should have looked harder before asking ! I've downloaded the kits and added them to the list of things to try, when I get a few hours free.

Graham


----------

